Ask HN: If HN were a business, how would it be monetizing? - MAQERR
======
brudgers
The premise that HN is not monetizing is implicit in the question. Because it
is part of Ycombinator, that implicit premise may not be sound.

~~~
grzm
Right back at 'cha. How do you believe HN is being monetized?

~~~
brudgers
How is a YCombinator batch monetized?

~~~
grzm
Please don't answer a question with a question. I'm not the one implying
anything. If you're not willing to be explicit, please don't imply or
insinuate anything.

~~~
brudgers
Why wouldn't the Socratic method be appropriate here?

~~~
grzm
Because I'm not the one making a claim or implication, nor interested in
participating in your speculation. At this point your contributions to this
thread are indistinguishable from trolling, so I'll take my leave.

------
crispytx
They would do what reddit does, and let people pay to put their links on the
frontpage. Reddit calls them "promoted posts".

